
Ask HN: What do I need to know to get started with TensorFlow? - lumenwrites
As a complete novice in Machine Learning, what do I need to know to be able to get started with Tensor Flow and understand what it is all about?<p>Are there good tutorials or explanations for newbies? Can you tell me a general roadmap on how to go about learning this stuff?
======
lcdoutlet
To install
[http://tensorflow.org/get_started/os_setup.md](http://tensorflow.org/get_started/os_setup.md)

They have some general walkthrough tutorials
[http://tensorflow.org/tutorials/mnist/beginners/index.md](http://tensorflow.org/tutorials/mnist/beginners/index.md)

and a nice overview on machine learning. you will need to setup an account. It
is free and very informative. [https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-
learning/home/week/1](https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-
learning/home/week/1)

hundreds of resources for machine learning can be found here
[http://www.machinelearningsalon.org/assets/the-machine-
learn...](http://www.machinelearningsalon.org/assets/the-machine-learning-
salon-starter-kit-28-07-2015.pdf)

------
greenpinguin
checkout udacity, they have a bunch of machine learning courses and also give
general skills and prerequisites:
[https://www.udacity.com/me#!/](https://www.udacity.com/me#!/)

